# Carrier Air V Replacement



## MacAttack (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello, I have a 2006 Outback Sydney Edition with the carrier air v unit with remote. Last summer it started blinking 5 times while I was deployed as a property adjuster. I called a tech out and he had no clue what to do. He told me that since the unit was freezing and turning off that there was probably blockage in the tubes. He later confessed that he had no clue about the unit and just wanted to look at it. Well I limped along for the next few months constantly reseting everything until I left to go back home to Colorado. Once I parked it in storage it got cold and snowy, so no chance to work on it.

So now Im deployed once again in Texas with the same problem. I've researched the blinking light and I believe that it is the compressor. I've read that people are going to replace the unit and retain the lower unit but then the thread just stops.

Can anybody please respond if you have replaced the unit and what was the unit that you replaced it with? Also, did you retain that lower unit? Or point me in the right direction. Thank you.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

The service manual is here: http://bryantrv.com/docs2/docs/airv.pdf

Table 2-1 on page 2.4 gives the flash count and associated problem. Five (5) flashes is COMPRESSOR DRIVE MALFUNCTION which sounds like a compressor failure. Reading the procedure for replacing a compressor looks to me like a job for an AC technician.

Or you could try what was discussed on this thread from 2008.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=23063 :whistling:* NOTE: TRY THIS FIRST!! *


----------



## MacAttack (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for the fast reply. I did the disconnect last summer. I'm pretty much tired of disconnecting everything and then waiting for it to turn off again so I can repeat the process. I need to replace the upper unit. The threads that I have found do not state what they replaced it with. I did find one that stated they used a Coleman unit with an adapter. I know very little if anything about trailer ac units. Is Coleman a good unit? I have Coleman camping gear that is over 30 years old but have no knowledge of the ac units. I'm hoping that the members that replaced their ac units will respond with what unit they bought and if they used a Coleman adapter or a different brand. 

I did call a couple of shops last year while I was in Dallas and they wanted to enlarge the hole for the unit and charge close to $3,000 for the job. They had never heard of the adapter being used. 

Thanks


----------



## MacAttack (Mar 17, 2015)

As promised, I'm updating with my solution. I ended up going with a Coleman mach 15,000 unit with a wall mount control. Couldn't be happier with the results. Also I don't have to worry about the lower unit going out and starting the process all over again. Nice and cold and the total install was around $1,400.00.


----------

